
Ask HN: How do you decide whether or not to try a startup? - 40acres
I&#x27;ve been agonizing over the past few weeks &amp; months whether or not to &quot;try a startup&quot; -- and by that I mean executing on an idea, beginning to write the code, actually trying to solidify these ideas and traversing whatever the next steps I have to figure out are.<p>I&#x27;m 26, have a good job as a SWE, relatively stable life all things considered.. and yet I feel like over the past year I&#x27;ve been going through a sort of &quot;quaterlife crisis&quot; where I feel like I could be doing more with my life, and challenging myself in different ways.<p>It&#x27;s probably due to the fact that I&#x27;ve been browsing HN and learning about startups very heavily since coming across this forum but I feel like that &quot;challenge&quot; is executing on this idea and founding a startup -- it&#x27;s constantly on my mind but I&#x27;ve been hesitating to throw myself all in for reasons which I haven&#x27;t really come to terms with.<p>It genuinely feels like there is this itch that I just need to scratch. I understand that starting a company is hard, I&#x27;ve read many times that a start up is the hardest thing the founder(s) have ever had to do, for some reason that is even more appealing to me because as mentioned at this age I&#x27;m left wondering what else is there in life and feel myself looking for a great challenge.<p>TL;DR: To founders and co-founders, what factors led to you ultimately starting a start up, how did you asses your feelings and come to the decision to just &quot;do it&quot;?
======
dools
Sell something. If someone wants to buy from you, then solve the problem of
delivering that thing they want to buy.

Don’t solve a problem until you have a paying customer to solve it for.

